# E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial (1982)



## markpud (Mar 5, 2001)

This film describes what ET did before he got a job at BT 


But seriously, a classic work of SciFi from Spielberg, co-starring a young Drew Barrymore.

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0083866 - 
A group of aliens visit earth and one of them is lost and left behind stranded on this planet. The alien is found by a 10 year old boy, Elliot. Soon the two begin to communicate, and start a different kind of friendship in which E.T learns about life on earth and Elliot learns about some new values for the true meaning of friendship. E.T. wants to go home, but if Elliot helps him, he'll lose a friend...


----------



## val (Mar 5, 2001)

i remember watching the movie when i was younger and being terrifed out of my mind. then i went on the disney ride and it wasnt so bad


----------



## Dave (Mar 26, 2001)

This must have been the first film to suffer from pirate videos on a massive scale. Since the UK didn't get it until about 9 months after the US, people could go into US cinemas, video it and sell it over here. As you would expect the quality was *bad word*, but they were everywhere.

I didn't see it properly until it was on TV, and I think I was too old to appreciate it properly. Suprising, that they have never made a sequel to such a popular and sucessful film.... (ET: Leave home).

I think parts of it are very frightening for young kids, and other parts too cute for older kids. My kids liked it anyhow.

QUOTE *But seriously, a classic work of SciFi from Spielberg* -Markpud. 

There are scenes (the bicycles) and quotes (phone home) that are going to be around for ever.


----------



## Prowler-Pilot (Jul 2, 2001)

It's been so long since I've seen this film...I can't remember it all.  I want to catch it sometime though...I can only really remember the ride at Disney! 

TaTa


----------



## wikiberry (Jul 26, 2001)

there was a sequel of a book.

i read it years ago.
about 7 or 8 yrs i think.

all i remember is that the book was 
very very long 
and it was about ET coming back 
to see his friends and taking them
for a ride in his ship.

there was a very similar scene in matrix.
here though i think the kids wore a helmet
to help them understand and learn things
very quickly not the plugs they used in matrix.


----------



## Chilly (Nov 10, 2001)

*lol*

pho-o-oone ho-o-o-me.......................

i loved this movie! so sad


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 11, 2001)

et phone home.....awwww...


That part when they thoguht he dead/dying mad me cry so much the first time i saw it....


----------



## Chilly (Nov 11, 2001)

yeh it was cool

also the way that plant thingy was associated with him dying......awww


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 12, 2001)




----------



## Chilly (Nov 12, 2001)

*lol*

what?what idd i say? >innocent look<lol


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 13, 2001)

et dying and that plant was


----------



## wikiberry (Nov 13, 2001)

getting emotional are we???


----------



## Annette (Nov 13, 2001)

I remember watching E.T as a young child with my mum and an aunt at the cinema. We all came out sobbing our little hearts out. I dread watching it again even now because I still cry. Oh well, such is life. 


annette


----------



## Chilly (Nov 13, 2001)

*lol*

oopsie sinny im sorry,,,,,,,,,,i thiink.......lol

when did u see it annie? at cinema?how o,d weer u? or am i prying!lol


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wikiberry _
> *getting emotional are we???
> 
> 
> *




DEAL WITH IT. I'M SAD.


----------



## Chilly (Nov 13, 2001)

*lol*

that u r...................lol


----------



## Annette (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Chilly, yes I saw it at the Cinema. At a rough guess must have been about 10/11 I think. Still think its sad in parts.


annette


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 14, 2001)

it always will be...but the happier moments? what do you reckon were some of the funny moments of the film?


----------



## wikiberry (Nov 14, 2001)

such as???


----------



## Chilly (Nov 14, 2001)

*lol*

i liked the part where they hid him in the closet witha ll the toys.lol


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 15, 2001)

oh! oh!  when he wnet trick and treating!!!!


----------



## wikiberry (Nov 15, 2001)

yeah... they were fun!!!

i had forgotten those scenes!


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 15, 2001)

so have you got anyithng to share?


----------



## Chilly (Nov 15, 2001)

*lo*

who me?


----------



## Annette (Nov 16, 2001)

Yes YOU!!!!!!! (hehe)

Still think its funny and sad and still cry if I watch little ol' E.T


annette


----------



## Chilly (Nov 16, 2001)

*hahah*

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol

oh iwanna ask smethin? how do i get my very own personal avatar?i cant seem to download it....................or arent u eamnt to download one?i need one of krycek........


----------



## Annette (Nov 18, 2001)

If u've got a pic of Krycek then send to Neo who will reduce it for you so it fits as an avatar.


annette


----------



## Chilly (Nov 18, 2001)

*thX*

COOL


----------



## Chilly (Nov 18, 2001)

*oops*

pressed enter......lol

anyway thanks for that
ill try that now 

sooooo bak to the topic......hmmmmmmm..............eeeeeeeeettttttttttt
lol


----------



## stripe (Nov 20, 2001)

*Universal Gears Up For E.T.*

Universal Studios kicks off a 13-month "celebration" of Steven Spielberg's E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial next week, leading up to the film's 20th anniversary re-release in March, according to The Hollywood Reporter. The initiative will start in theaters on Nov. 21, when a specially created E.T. animated logo will debut in front of Universal's Spy Game. The logoâ€”which combines Universal's globe logo with an image of E.T. and Elliot on their flying bicycleâ€”will appear on all Universal releases through next year and will replace Universal's usual logo companywide during that time, the trade paper reported.

New merchandise and promotions tied to the film will appear by early next year, including tie-ins with Kraft, Hershey's and Dairy Queen, the paper reported. The film will be released for the first time on DVD in its original version and an enhanced version, which will have added scenes and a remixed score. The enhanced version will also play in theaters next year.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Chilly (Nov 21, 2001)

*hey*

i heard that critics have been saying that ther added scenes have runied - the impact of the movie. is this true?


----------



## msr709 (Jan 15, 2002)

*ET being re-released in March*

I'm sure this is old news to some but I just got an email from Universal that they are re-releasing ET and they have made a new website for it.  I loved this movie!  Just an FYI.


----------



## jsc (Jan 16, 2002)

My son and I watched that movie endlessly!  Loved ET. Our tape has worn out...  we watched it so much!


----------



## msr709 (Jan 16, 2002)

Mine too, I'm going to have to get the DVD!!!


----------



## Texane (Jan 19, 2002)

Wonder if this is related to Harrison Ford and his wife divorcing ($)?  She wrote the screenplay to ET.


----------



## mordy (Jan 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texane _
> *Wonder if this is related to Harrison Ford and his wife divorcing ($)?  She wrote the screenplay to ET. *



wow i never knew that


----------



## msr709 (Jan 24, 2002)

_Originally posted by Texane_ 


> Wonder if this is related to Harrison Ford and his wife divorcing ($)? She wrote the screenplay to ET.



Thanks for the info Texane, I didn't know about that either!


----------



## Dave (Jan 24, 2002)

Don't know if this is true or not, but I heard that in the new release they are painting out all the guns with cgi. 

I can't remember where I heard that, and to be honest I don't remember any guns in it. But the idea of retrospectively altering films is a little strange to me. Nothing new though , all began with colourization of b&w movies, and Star Wars. Where will it end?


----------



## msr709 (Jan 24, 2002)

I remember they get very aggressive when they come into the house looking for him but I can't remember if they had guns!  Either way I loved this movie! :rolly2: :alienooh:


----------



## Chilly (Mar 20, 2002)

*elliot*

hey isaw the actoe who plays eliiot
man he looked didfrent!


----------



## sarahksg1 (Apr 8, 2002)

wat he look like?????????


----------



## Chilly (Apr 9, 2002)

*lol*

here

this cant be him!


----------



## sarahksg1 (Apr 20, 2002)

cheers chilly!!!!!!


----------



## Chilly (Apr 21, 2002)

is ok
he lux strange don he?


----------



## sarahksg1 (Apr 21, 2002)

yea he does!!!

he looks way different, i wouldn't have recognised him if i didnt no it was him...lol


----------



## stripe (Jun 13, 2002)

*E.T. DVD Lands Briefly*

From scifi.com 

Universal will release E.T. the Extra-Terrestrial on DVD Oct. 22, but only for only 10 weeks, the company announced. Universal Studios Home Video will release both original and 20th-anniversary versions of the 1982 blockbuster. After the 10 weeks, the title will go on moratorium indefinitely. 

Universal will release the E.T. Limited Collector's Edition DVD, a two-disc set featuring the 2002 version of the movie in either letterbox or full-frame formats for $22.95. The E.T. Ultimate Collector's Gift Set will include the original theatrical version, the 2002 theatrical version, a CD soundtrack, a script from the original feature and a collectible senitype for $69.98. A VHS full-frame version of the movie will be priced at $14.95. 

The two-disc set will also contain a track with John Williams' live orchestral performance of his score, which accompanied the 20th-anniversary premiere of the movie in Los Angeles earlier this year. Other DVD highlights include a new interview with director Steven Spielberg, a reunion of the cast and crew, the evolution of the E.T. character and Universal Studios Total Axess, a DVD-ROM feature, the studio announced.


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 7, 2002)

Dave, you heard right. They did get rid of the guns (in the scene where the bike lifts off into the air, the police below had guns in the original).  I saw this on a reunion show after the re-release.  The extra scenes that they added were really cute too!


----------



## Starbeast (May 9, 2011)

Strange alien movie, but it was geared for kids


----------

